# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Stotteren is nu gemakkelijk te verhelpen

## FRANCOIS580

*Stotteren lijkt op het eerste gezicht een eerder banaal en onschuldig probleem, maar wie ermee geconfronteerd wordt weet beter. Bijna tweehonderduizend langenoten stotteren, en in Europa loopt dit aantal op tot maar liefst vier miljoen. Stotteraars komen moeilijk, en in extreme gevallen zelfs niet uit hun woorden. Stotteraars vermijden daarom zoveel mogelijk oogcontact en situaties waarbij ze veel moeten praten. Vooral hun sociale contacten lijden daar onder. 
Wat zijn de oorzaken van stotteren? Kun je er zelf iets aan doen om de gevolgen van stotteren zoveel mogelijk te beperken, en hoe is deze aandoening te behandelen?*


*(Francois580)*


Wetenschappers spenderen heel wat tijd om de oorzaken stotteren te achterhalen. Er werd daarbij steeds van uitgegaan dat stotteren het gevolg was van een ernstige spraakstoornis. Recente onderzoeken spreken dat nu tegen. Stotteren wordt wél veroorzaakt door een slechte coördinatie in je spraakproces. Wellicht betekent dit een definitieve doorbraak in de behandeling van stotteren. Een tijdige en aangepaste behandeling zal het leed van vele stotteraars kan verzachten.



*Proces van timing en coördinatie*


De gevolgen van stotteren zijn overbekend. Stotteraars vallen steeds in herhaling. Ze herhalen woorden, verlengen letters en/of woorden en lopen meestal vast tijdens een gesprek. Dé oorzaak van stotteren bestaat niet, zr zijn ze meerdere. Erfelijkheid speelt een belangrijke rol. Stotteren is géén gevolg van een of ander spraakgebrek, zoals dat tot hiertoe steeds ten onrechte werd aangenomen. Spreken is een coördinatie tussen je ademhaling en ontelbare spiertjes. Bij stotteraars werd nu een stoornis vastgesteld in de timing én de coördinatie van je spraakproces.



*Juiste manier van in- en uitademen*


De oorzaken van stotteren zijn echter veel complexer. Stotteren heeft ook veel te maken met de manier van in- en uitademen. Bij stotteraars verloopt vooral het uitademen minder vlot.Dat verloopt meestal erg gespannen, of geraakt geblokkeerd met stotteren als gevolg. Tot hiertoe werd altijd gesteld dat stotteren niets te maken had met een verkeerde ademhalingstechniek. Dat stotteren het gevolg zou zijn van angst en stress, wordt zo definitief uit de wereld geholpen.../...

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Adrie1945

Stotteren is NIET makkelijk te verhelpen. 
Weliswaar is het mogelijk om dmv een kortdurende behandeling een mate van vloeiendheid te bereiken, maar de ervaring leert dat dit voor de meesten slechts tijdelijk is.
Wat wel helpt zijn de drie stappen die ik en mijn vrouw hier hebben beschreven: 
Wat kan je doen als je stottert?

----------

